# Go Angus Go Go Go !!!!



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We lost out last golden at that same age of the very same thing.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh he was beautiful in both heart and soul, fly free Angus so so sorry for your loss


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

What a beautiful sugar face! He looks like he was so very full of life! I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

"He took my heart and ran with it, and I hope he's running still, fast and strong, a piece of my heart bound up with his forever" -- Patricia McConnell, For The Love of A Dog

I am so sorry for his loss. What a great little guy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Angus will live in your hearts forever!! RIP sweet boy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beth and Jeff*

What you wrote about your Angus was SO BEAUTIFUL, that it REALLY touched me. I love him already.
I'm sure Angus is running with my sweeties, Smooch and Snobear, at the bridge. Angus was a beautiful soul. What wonderful pictures.
I've added him to the 2017 Rainbow Bridge.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post7069329


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Angus, what an absolutely gorgeous boy.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss and loved your story about Angus. The pictures are beautiful and I hope they bring you some comfort.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Angus, he was beautiful and a very special boy. 

Godspeed Angus


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing your story about Angus


----------



## Sarah J (Mar 22, 2017)

I wish you hadn't had to post this but, my, what a lovely post. He sounds like was a real darling. I'm glad that he gave you so many happy memories <3


----------



## mnbethandjeff (May 8, 2017)

Miss you baby wonderness. I can only hope you are having a wonderful time at the bridge. Can't wait to see you again !!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, I've read your tribute to sweet Angus with tears in my eyes. And I know you miss him dearly like I miss my Buddy gone in May six years ago. It will be 7th Christmas without him. Yours is first and those firsts are the hardest. Hugs.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

What a beautiful soul your Angus had. His spirit will never fade, it will play on forever in the trail he cut straight to your heart. Sounds like you gave him a great life and he returned it back to you and others he came to meet and greet. I hope time helps you feel better soon.

Godspeed to Angus.


dlm ny country

When you are sorrowful look again in your heart, and you shall see that in truth you are weeping for that which has been your delight.” – Khalil Gibran


----------



## Simba_Golden (Aug 31, 2017)

What a beautiful dog! I can only imagine what are you going through. I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear about your loss of Angus... What a sweetheart!!!! He sounds like he had a wonderful life, and yes, he will be waiting for you!!!!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Very sorry for you loss of Angus.

I too have a golden named Angus who has physical challenges.


----------

